# The EdTheEdge 90 - Updated 02/14/2010 - NEW PICS - 56K



## EdTheEdge (Jan 25, 2007)

I always wanted to start a journal so here it is. To start here are a few pics from my new cell phone. I know quality sucks and the images are too large..... just testing.


































Specs:
90 Gal Fujimoto aquarium 36X24X24
Eheim 2217
Fluval 404
Duetto 100
Eheim 2006
Rio 50
4X96watts - one double Coralife and two single Coralifes CF
Flourite 100%
2X300w Visitherm
Pressurized CO2 - Azoo regulator via a Rhinox 2000 into my 2217 as a reactor
Setup February 2007
Dosing daily - KNO3, KCL, K2PHO4, Flourish Iron, Flourish and Mastergrow.

Plants:
Glosso
Cryptocoryne Wendti Bronze
Cryptocoryne (?) green
Ludwidgia Glandulosa
Bacopa
Corkscrew Val
Jungle Val
Alternethia Reinicki
Blyxa Japonica
Ludwigia inclinata 
Ludwigia Repens
Anubias Nana

Fish:
36 Cardinals
6 Glassfish
7 Bleeding Hearts
1 Siamensis
2 Glass Cats
5 Male guppies


----------



## vance71975 (Jun 4, 2008)

No worries the tank looks awesome!


----------



## EdTheEdge (Jan 25, 2007)

Thanks Vance!

Updated some of the specs of my tank.


----------



## Tex Gal (Mar 28, 2008)

Very pretty! Sure wish the colors were more true. Not bad for a cell phone though...


----------



## cah925 (May 18, 2007)

Tex Gal said:


> Very pretty! Sure wish the colors were more true. Not bad for a cell phone though...


I agree, for cell phone pics, those are pretty good. The tank looks very nice!


----------



## EdTheEdge (Jan 25, 2007)

Oh more nice comments. Thanks!

Just updated my plant list.

I'll try and take some better pics this evening when it gets good and dark in my livivng room.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Looks pretty sweet! :thumbsup: 

Nice job getting a carpet going in a 90gal.  

I think the pics look pretty nice for a cell phone especially! Need a FTS though. :fish:


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

I have to agree with everyone, the tank looks great, and those are actually pretty great quality for cell phone pics! Agree with Laura though, would love to see a FTS!


----------



## EdTheEdge (Jan 25, 2007)

OK.... took me a while (senior moment) but I figured it out.....

FTS = full tank shot.

I'll upload on tonight.


----------



## EdTheEdge (Jan 25, 2007)

Just took these... 

The first two are FTS LOL! 








































It doesn't look like a 90.... I know. There is no depth of field in the pictures:frown:


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

The tank is beautiful!

What are the dimensions on your tank? It's certainly not a standard 90gal.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Beautiful cards and tank!


----------



## EdTheEdge (Jan 25, 2007)

lauraleellbp said:


> The tank is beautiful!
> 
> What are the dimensions on your tank? It's certainly not a standard 90gal.


Thanks again!

36X24X24 essentially 1/2 of a 180. Perfect size for me  but not the camera :frown:


----------



## EdTheEdge (Jan 25, 2007)

clwatkins10 said:


> Beautiful cards and tank!



Whoa I got ninja'd on my own thread! LOL!

Thanks!

I don't like driftwood. Never have. I try and do without it if at all possible. I know that's a veritable sin on here. But I likes what I likes! And I don't likes driftwood.

The rocks are Obsidian that I collected myself at Mono Lake, CA. There is a whole mountain ( a WHOLE mountain - well actually the leftover core of a volcano) of it there just east of the lake. Ever see an Obsidian wall 50 feet high?!? Now that is cool! Everytime I head up the 395 I grab a trunk load. I use it in all my tanks.

I like to keep things simple.... Over the years I've learned to trim and replant in the proper fashion in an effort to bring out the best of each plant. I routinley toss pounds of plants every week from this tank. It's a shame but somebody's gotta do it. All my other tanks are full up so I just toss the clippings. I'd like to offer stuff on the site here but I don't have anything that is special. Just easy to grow plants that anybody should be able to grow (profusely). And beside I don't want to recreate what I have in this tank.... so each of my tanks I try and keep different as much as possible.

Right now I'm trying to speed up the L. Glandulosa as much as possible. It fell behind when I ran out of KNO3. But it's rebounding fine. It should be back to it's old glory in about 3 weeks.

Foreground plants are a freakin' pain! I went from Glosso to HC to Glosso to just letting the Blyxa grow for a while then back to Glosso. I got the Glosso tweaked in now and can grow it at will. I think I'll stay with that for a while.


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

very nice, thanks for the FTS  (sorry sometimes I forget I used to have no idea what the meant either ) I love the colors, and I think it's awesome that you can get that gorgeous obsidian! A very cool look, very unique, i like the way you used it in the scape too, very nice. 

On your plant clippings though, don't think no one will want your fast and easy to grow plants because you think they're not special. I'm sure they'd sell fast in the swap 'n' shop, especially if they're something you're going to toss anyway, if you only charge the cost to ship, they'll be gone in no time. A lot of people setting up their first tanks or are just getting a new tank started would probably snatch up packages of fast, easy growing plant clippings! Just a thought  

Anyway, gorgeous tank!


----------



## EdTheEdge (Jan 25, 2007)

Swapped out my CO2 tank 8-29-2008. 
10LB lasted since 2/25/2008 at 2-3BPS.


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

Nice tank. I moved this thread to the Photo Album section. :wink:


----------



## EdTheEdge (Jan 25, 2007)

Hey Tanks er Thanks Wasserpest!!!


----------



## PRESTON4479 (Mar 22, 2007)

Very nice Ed! Plants are looking really healthy.


----------



## EdTheEdge (Jan 25, 2007)

Thanks Brian..... Gotta do a large trim this weekend. Plus a bunch of other maintenance. Oh well at least it's a labor of love.


----------



## EdTheEdge (Jan 25, 2007)

Labor day weekend:

Large trim, Rio 50, DJ100 and 2217 maintenance. 
Man, when that 2217 is clean it is a *MONSTER!* Nothing like giving that filter a "breath of fresh air"


----------



## CobraGuppy (Sep 23, 2007)

Beautiful tank, first word that came to my mind was vibrant 

Your plants are really red!


----------



## eyebeatbadgers (Aug 6, 2007)

Very nice looking tank, vibrant for sure!


----------



## jaidexl (Sep 18, 2006)

Cool tank, I like your plant placement.


----------



## EdTheEdge (Jan 25, 2007)

Thank you Cobraguppy, Eyebeatbadgers and Jaidexl!


----------



## Crystalview (Aug 10, 2007)

I really like the texture mix you have going. The colors are a great contrast also.


----------



## EdTheEdge (Jan 25, 2007)

Crystalview said:


> I really like the texture mix you have going. The colors are a great contrast also.


Thanks! I am trying for sort of a California Dutch style.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

ppfft, thats only amazing


----------



## EdTheEdge (Jan 25, 2007)

Thanks CL!


----------



## skoorbza (Jun 8, 2008)

Simple, and lush, and beautiful. Nice job.


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

skoorbza said:


> Simple, and lush, and beautiful. Nice job.


My thoughts exactly! 

It looks great!


----------



## EdTheEdge (Jan 25, 2007)

Scoorbza and Karackle thanks a bunch!


----------



## rekles75 (Feb 25, 2008)

Great looking tank. The reds are really nice, They *POP* out at you.


----------



## EdTheEdge (Jan 25, 2007)

Thanks Rekles!


----------



## seAdams (Jun 2, 2008)

This is gorgeous. You have a great eye for arranging the plants, and that vivid red alternantha is making me so envious.

All around beautiful, and your cardinals are amazing looking - so vibrant!


----------



## kotoeloncat (Apr 12, 2006)

very nice layout plant arrangements and nice lush plants, *******
:fish: 
how long did it take you to get your Crypts to grow that big ?


----------



## EdTheEdge (Jan 25, 2007)

Thanks seAdams and kotoeloncat!


----------



## EdTheEdge (Jan 25, 2007)

9/6 - changed #2 bulb. It was getting dim. New bulb = 96W 6700K Coralife,45gal water change


----------



## EdTheEdge (Jan 25, 2007)

Unfortunately I destroyed my Fluval 404 during maintainance this past weekend so I headed out to Neptune's Reef and picked me up another 2217. Cost was $159.99. Not too bad. Considering I needed something right away.

Now my 90 is quieter than ever and I am also using 2 spray bars. I think I will be able to remove the Duetto. That remains to be seen however. I still need some flow along the back of the tank.

FordTrannyMan wants some of my Ludwidgia Glandulosa. Sending them out today. I got a couple of nice stems for him.

Off to update my sig......


----------



## fordtrannyman (Jan 17, 2008)

EdTheEdge said:


> FordTrannyMan wants some of my Ludwidgia Glandulosa. Sending them out today. I got a couple of nice stems for him.



and....Nice they are indeed. Absolutely stunning, much more vibrant than Reineckii. Thank You so much for sharing your weeds with me.:biggrin:


----------



## EdTheEdge (Jan 25, 2007)

fordtrannyman said:


> and....Nice they are indeed. Absolutely stunning, much more vibrant than Reineckii. Thank You so much for sharing your weeds with me.:biggrin:


You're welcome Ford! Enjoy!!!


----------



## Complexity (Jan 30, 2008)

Wow! Please post more pictures! Stunning tank!

I saw your pictures in the tanks section and was mesmerized by the entire tank. Really very beautiful.


----------



## EdTheEdge (Jan 25, 2007)

Complexity said:


> Wow! Please post more pictures! Stunning tank!
> 
> I saw your pictures in the tanks section and was mesmerized by the entire tank. Really very beautiful.


Hey thanks!... I'm sorry I missed your post. I thought this thread had died. :icon_sad:

Anyways here's some pics: mid-maintenance - mid trim - left most of the reds. They go next.....


----------



## fish dork (Jan 13, 2008)

How did I miss this thread? Wow! The contrast of color in there is amazing!


----------



## EdTheEdge (Jan 25, 2007)

If I said "Thanks Dork!" would you be offended?


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

Look at all that healthy plant life! Nice!

-O


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

Wow looking amazing! I hope you just meant the reds are getting trimmed next, and not that you're getting rid of it, because your reds are stunning!


----------



## EdTheEdge (Jan 25, 2007)

Karackle said:


> Wow looking amazing! I hope you just meant the reds are getting trimmed next, and not that you're getting rid of it, because your reds are stunning!


Thanks K! Yeah I meant that they get trimmed next. I'm half way through with some major maintenance on this tank.... Wanted to get pictures of the Reds before I hack them down.


----------



## fish dork (Jan 13, 2008)

Not at all! My wife's been calling me that for years!


----------



## EdTheEdge (Jan 25, 2007)

fish dork said:


> not at all! My wife's been calling me that for years!


 lol!


----------



## Complexity (Jan 30, 2008)

Wonderful pictures. Thanks for posting them. And please do not let this thread die. You have a beautiful tank!

Be sure to get pics after the trim and as the plants grow back in. I enjoy watching the tanks as they grow.


----------



## EdTheEdge (Jan 25, 2007)

Complexity said:


> Wonderful pictures. Thanks for posting them. And please do not let this thread die. You have a beautiful tank!
> 
> Be sure to get pics after the trim and as the plants grow back in. I enjoy watching the tanks as they grow.


Thanks! I'll try and update in a day or two. I still have a couple of hours work ahead of me on this maintenance cycle.


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

Complexity said:


> Wonderful pictures. Thanks for posting them. And please do not let this thread die. You have a beautiful tank!
> 
> Be sure to get pics after the trim and as the plants grow back in. I enjoy watching the tanks as they grow.


x2! I love watching tanks evolve and grow, especially one this beautiful! :thumbsup:


----------



## EdTheEdge (Jan 25, 2007)

Karackle said:


> x2! I love watching tanks evolve and grow, especially one this beautiful! :thumbsup:


Hey Thanks Karackle!


----------



## EdTheEdge (Jan 25, 2007)

12/18/2008:

replaced bulbs.
back to front: 6700K-10000K-6700K-10000K

Brightened up quite a bit!!


----------



## EdTheEdge (Jan 25, 2007)

*New Lights- Post Trim - Mid Maintenance​*Added Rotala Green and Ludwidgia Arcuata
Removed Vals

Full Tank Shot









Left Side









Right Side









Schooling Cards









Schooling Cards









Glosso was hacked twice









Schooling Cards









Schooling Cards








​


----------



## brion0 (Sep 28, 2008)

Your tank is realy nice to look at. I like it, spent 20 min taking the last FTS in.


----------



## EdTheEdge (Jan 25, 2007)

Thanks Brion0!

It's in transistion though.... I just did a major trim.


----------



## fastfreddie (Sep 10, 2008)

That FTS makes me wish I was a tetra living in your tank! Looks beautiful!


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

wow, you got the glosso carpet so flat. great job.


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

This tank ir more gorgeous every time you post! Well done!


----------



## EdTheEdge (Jan 25, 2007)

fastfreddie said:


> That FTS makes me wish I was a tetra living in your tank! Looks beautiful!


Thanks Freddie! Sometimes I sit and look at my tanks and wish that too!



@[email protected] said:


> wow, you got the glosso carpet so flat. great job.


Thanks Marko. I have to trim it a couple of days in a row to get it down to where I want it. I just use reqular house scissors. Every couple of months I pull it completely and replant it.



Karackle said:


> This tank ir more gorgeous every time you post! Well done!


Wow Karackle I appreciate that!


----------



## EdTheEdge (Jan 25, 2007)

Hey I just figured out how to use the MULTIQUOTE button! Pretty cool! LOL!


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

You're welcome! 

And multiquote?! how do i do that?!


----------



## EdTheEdge (Jan 25, 2007)

Click this button







it's on the lower right side of a post, it's located right next to the QUOTE button. It turns red, then you can click that same button on subsequent posts in the thread. When you finally click the POST A QUICK REPLY button you will be brought to the replay page with all of the quotes you selected.


It's pretty cool!


----------



## EdTheEdge (Jan 25, 2007)

12/27/2008

Completed maintenance on #2 2217. Removed Ehfisubstrat and replaced with Ehfimech then Course pad then Bio Balls then Coarse Pad.

Removed Rhinox 5000 diffusor and inserted Nano diffusor into #1 2217 thusly:

*Dremeled an approx hole:*










*Inserted Nano Diffusor*











*Operational Video - wmv file*
.
.
.


----------



## fishboy87 (Feb 19, 2008)

Very smart idea by hooking up the diffuser to the intake like that. One can assume that will effectively increase the % of bubbles diffused as compared to placing the diffuser under the intake otherwise without the inline drilling. This is one of my favorite tanks and keep up the great work!


----------



## EdTheEdge (Jan 25, 2007)

*POST TRIM:​*


----------



## Naja002 (Oct 12, 2005)

W:icon_eek:W, Ed--W:icon_eek:W! You definitely have the gift...._Very_ Nice! roud:


----------



## EdTheEdge (Jan 25, 2007)

Naja002 said:


> W:icon_eek:W, Ed--W:icon_eek:W! You definitely have the gift...._Very_ Nice! roud:


Wow Thanks again Naja! 



fishboy87 said:


> Very smart idea by hooking up the diffuser to the intake like that. One can assume that will effectively increase the % of bubbles diffused as compared to placing the diffuser under the intake otherwise without the inline drilling. This is one of my favorite tanks and keep up the great work!


Thank you Fishboy! I guess inserting the diffusor inside the intake strainer doesn't give one that much better diffusion. But you are right that 100% of the bubbles coming off the disc are put through my "Eheim" reator. I switched from bubbling a Rhinnox 5000 under my strainer to inserting the Nano and was able to drop my BBS from 2-3BBS to slightly more than 1BBS. That's pretty good on a 90Gal. Time will tell though if this will be the case long term. Just thought I'd give it a try. I have been doing this on my 15Gal since I put a 2215 on it and it works great!


----------



## gsmitchell (Feb 11, 2007)

That really is one of the best looking glosso carpets I have seen in a while, it just keeps getting better from one pic to the next. How often do you have to trim it to keep it so low? I also really like the "natural" almost unplanned feel to the scape with blyxa popping up around the rocks.


----------



## EdTheEdge (Jan 25, 2007)

gsmitchell said:


> That really is one of the best looking glosso carpets I have seen in a while, it just keeps getting better from one pic to the next. How often do you have to trim it to keep it so low? I also really like the "natural" almost unplanned feel to the scape with blyxa popping up around the rocks.


Thanks GS! I trim it about once a month.... But twice a year I yank it all and replant it.


----------



## mizu-chan (May 13, 2008)

That glosso carpet is amazing. The color is so beautiful. Amazing tank Ed!


----------



## EdTheEdge (Jan 25, 2007)

Thanks Mizu-chan!


----------



## Kayen (Oct 14, 2007)

Nice colours! I feel the blackbackground really brings out the plants!
Also the DIY looks great, and should work really effectively.


----------



## MedRed (May 20, 2008)

beautiful tank. I love it.


----------



## EdTheEdge (Jan 25, 2007)

Viettxboii said:


> Nice colours! I feel the blackbackground really brings out the plants!
> Also the DIY looks great, and should work really effectively.


Thanks... 



MedRed said:


> beautiful tank. I love it.


Thanks to you too!!!


----------



## rekles75 (Feb 25, 2008)

I may have said this in a previous post but really like how the reds are spread out in the tank. It looks great.

EDIT : the glosso is sweet.


----------



## EdTheEdge (Jan 25, 2007)

rekles75 said:


> I may have said this in a previous post but really like how the reds are spread out in the tank. It looks great.
> 
> EDIT : the glosso is sweet.


Thanks Rekles!


----------



## EdTheEdge (Jan 25, 2007)

*Finally got a halfway decent picture of some of my Glassfish.*









*View from the couch*


----------



## ccLansman (Jan 30, 2007)

nice tank! 
How where you able to keep the anubis looking that nice? Mine tend to raise themselves out of the substrate and shoot roots out like crazy. Also do you trim the glosso often? Mine tends to grow 3-4 inches up and then over, cant seem to keep it on the bottom.


----------



## EdTheEdge (Jan 25, 2007)

ccLansman said:


> nice tank!
> How where you able to keep the anubis looking that nice? Mine tend to raise themselves out of the substrate and shoot roots out like crazy. Also do you trim the glosso often? Mine tends to grow 3-4 inches up and then over, cant seem to keep it on the bottom.


CC,

I routinely trim my Anubias. In this tank I started the anubias by placing the end of a long rhizome under a rock. It has stayed there.

My glosso I trim approx every three weeks or so. But approx two times a year I rip it all up and replant. Takes about 3 weeks to fill back in. That space were I have it is approx 2.5 feet by 1ft.

Also both the anubias and glosso are beaten down with a lot light. I think it helps to keep the plants closer to the substrate....


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

could i get a head-on closeup shot of your glosso carpet? is it really that perfectly level?

if so:
how do you keep it from growing shoots upward once its all filled in like that?


----------



## EdTheEdge (Jan 25, 2007)

@[email protected] said:


> could i get a head-on closeup shot of your glosso carpet? is it really that perfectly level?
> 
> if so:
> how do you keep it from growing shoots upward once its all filled in like that?


Here ya go Marko.... It's hard getting a full head on shot as my camera does not handle wide angles up close very well. It's been approximately 2 weeks since the last "mowing" I'll probably trim it again this weekend and will post more pictures then. I don't get shoots between trimmings. I think it's mostly due to my high lighting and abundant phosphate. It does grow like a weed in my 90 though. I've been pretty lucky with glosso























































HAPPY NEW YEAR!​


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

its so beautifully level!
im really impressed. i just cant get mine to grow that clean.


----------



## EdTheEdge (Jan 25, 2007)

@[email protected] said:


> its so beautifully level!
> im really impressed. i just cant get mine to grow that clean.


It's a labor of love Marko. I am lucky that it grows so well for me. I do have some bladderwort that keeps creeping out. I pull as I see it. But I think trimming glosso every 3 weeks or so keeps it pretty healthy. That and 4WPG and like I said a little extra phosphate. <---- at least that's what works for me.


----------



## emmanuelchavez (Apr 20, 2008)

agh! That's one amazing glosso carpet. It's making me reconsider glosso as a carpet choice.


----------



## Characins (Feb 4, 2008)

emmanuelchavez said:


> agh! That's one amazing glosso carpet. It's making me reconsider glosso as a carpet choice.


Same! 

Thats absolutely stunning!


----------



## EdTheEdge (Jan 25, 2007)

emmanuelchavez said:


> agh! That's one amazing glosso carpet. It's making me reconsider glosso as a carpet choice.


Thanks! Sorry to hear about your tank though.....



Characins said:


> Same!
> 
> Thats absolutely stunning!


Thank you too!! I sometimes wonder what the whole tank would look like covered with glosso.....


----------



## Wö£fëñxXx (Dec 2, 2003)

Nice job Ed. Your plant's looks good-n-healthy... :thumbsup:

5-Star


----------



## emmanuelchavez (Apr 20, 2008)

EdTheEdge said:


> Thanks! Sorry to hear about your tank though.....



Oh, it's all gravy. Now I have an excuse to restock my tank. Better it had happened now than when I was out of town next week though.


----------



## Phoenix-cry (Dec 25, 2008)

This tank is nothing short of stunning. I just love it!


----------



## EdTheEdge (Jan 25, 2007)

Wö£fëñxXx said:


> Nice job Ed. Your plant's looks good-n-healthy... :thumbsup:
> 
> 5-Star


OMG.....coming from the Wolfman.... I am honored. 



emmanuelchavez said:


> Oh, it's all gravy. Now I have an excuse to restock my tank. Better it had happened now than when I was out of town next week though.


Yeah it would be disheartening coming home to a tank that has emptied itself on the floor.

It's always fun starting over. It goes to show that sometimes bad things turn into opportunities! I'll be keeping an eye on your thread to see the progress.



Phoenix-cry said:


> This tank is nothing short of stunning. I just love it!


Wow thanks Phoenix!


----------



## EdTheEdge (Jan 25, 2007)

*Weekly Update 1/3/2009*

Update to document growth progress since last trim (glosso trimmed 1/1/2009)and switch to Nano Diffusor. Also cut back on some Potassium and Iron.

*P.Stellatus is coming in rather nicely.*


----------



## Complexity (Jan 30, 2008)

Beautiful. Simply beautiful! I told you to not let this journal die off. It's a treat for all to enjoy!

What is the red plant you have?


----------



## bigstick120 (May 23, 2005)

Good looking tank! It would look much better if you had just 1 section of the Alternanthera reineckii. Its to scattered and lacks focus.


----------



## fish dork (Jan 13, 2008)

This is a joy to watch! Such healthy looking plants!


----------



## infinite07 (Dec 20, 2008)

Really good looking plants! Nice fish also.


----------



## blazeyreef (Mar 17, 2008)

no other words but amazing!


----------



## EdTheEdge (Jan 25, 2007)

Complexity said:


> Beautiful. Simply beautiful! I told you to not let this journal die off. It's a treat for all to enjoy!
> 
> What is the red plant you have?


Thanks Complexity! I took your advise. 

The reds are Alternanthera reineckii and Ludwidgia glandulosa.



bigstick120 said:


> Good looking tank! It would look much better if you had just 1 section of the Alternanthera reineckii. Its to scattered and lacks focus.


Actually the A reineckii is loosley grouped in the center and the L glandulosa are grouped on both sides. But I agree maybe a little more focus might help. Thanks for your comments! Much appreciated.



fish dork said:


> This is a joy to watch! Such healthy looking plants!


Thanks again!



infinite07 said:


> Really good looking plants! Nice fish also.


I thank you!



blazeyreef said:


> no other words but amazing!


I thank you too!!!


----------



## infinite07 (Dec 20, 2008)

Your welcome. Any plans to add anything new to the tank?


----------



## EdTheEdge (Jan 25, 2007)

infinite07 said:


> Your welcome. Any plans to add anything new to the tank?


Not planning on it... but you know this hobby. I am sure that something will pop up that I just have to have!


----------



## cjp999 (Nov 18, 2008)

What do use to prune your glosso? I'll need to prune mine soon, and am not sure what to use to do the horizontal mowing. It's kind of hard getting my hands that low in the tank and cutting across with scissors, and your tank is even deeper than mine!


----------



## EdTheEdge (Jan 25, 2007)

cjp999 said:


> What do use to prune your glosso? I'll need to prune mine soon, and am not sure what to use to do the horizontal mowing. It's kind of hard getting my hands that low in the tank and cutting across with scissors, and your tank is even deeper than mine!


Just an regular old pair of scissors, a little patience and a whole lot of practice.


----------



## MikeP_123 (Aug 31, 2008)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:~DUDE~:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## EdTheEdge (Jan 25, 2007)

MikeP_123 said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:~DUDE~:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


Thanks dude!


----------



## monkeyruler90 (Apr 13, 2008)

wow, awesome tank!!! i lvoe the school of cardinals, you should get a ton more!!

btw, what type of bacopa is on the left corner is that bacopa caroliniana ?


----------



## malaybiswas (Nov 2, 2008)

Beautiful and healthy dutch tank. Love it.


----------



## EdTheEdge (Jan 25, 2007)

monkeyruler90 said:


> wow, awesome tank!!! i lvoe the school of cardinals, you should get a ton more!!
> 
> btw, what type of bacopa is on the left corner is that bacopa caroliniana ?


Thanks!

Ya know I've had cardinals for about 10 years now. I am kinda getting tired of them. I am going to change to a school of another color.... so to speak. But it will take a while because it will be done through attrition.

That is B. Caroliniana I believe. It's a freakin weed in that tank. It grows like it's on steroids or something.



malaybiswas said:


> Beautiful and healthy dutch tank. Love it.


I thank you too! I kinda like to consider it more of a "California" Dutch style.


----------



## monkeyruler90 (Apr 13, 2008)

EdTheEdge said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Ya know I've had cardinals for about 10 years now. I am kinda getting tired of them. I am going to change to a school of another color.... so to speak. But it will take a while because it will be done through attrition.


haha nice. well in case you don't want them and im in california then i'll gladly take them off your hands. but attrition. well i've heard some tetras might live for 10 years, so it might be a slow process :hihi:

and yeah i like the fact that its not really a natural scape or a fully dutch scape. its more of a combination. "california" dutch. i like it, very nice.


----------



## malaybiswas (Nov 2, 2008)

EdTheEdge said:


> thank you too! I kinda like to consider it more of a "California" Dutch style.


and it looks bright and sunny (california) too :wink:


----------



## Tex Gal (Mar 28, 2008)

Gorgeous tank! Love your reds! I just stuck L. Glandulosa in my tank. It's really a beautiful tank. What's the thin delicate plant in the back middle?


----------



## EdTheEdge (Jan 25, 2007)

monkeyruler90 said:


> haha nice. well in case you don't want them and im in california then i'll gladly take them off your hands. but attrition. well i've heard some tetras might live for 10 years, so it might be a slow process :hihi:
> 
> and yeah i like the fact that its not really a natural scape or a fully dutch scape. its more of a combination. "california" dutch. i like it, very nice.


Thanks again Monk! I realize that attrition might take a while but that's OK I still love Cards just getting tired of them... That make sense? 



malaybiswas said:


> and it looks bright and sunny (california) too :wink:


Just like SoCal!



Tex Gal said:


> Gorgeous tank! Love your reds! I just stuck L. Glandulosa in my tank. It's really a beautiful tank. What's the thin delicate plant in the back middle?


Thanks TexGal! L. Glandulosa is a most beatiful plant. I think you will like it. I started with just one tiny little clipping. It is a slow but steady grower.

The plant in the back is Pogostemus Stellatus. Another one of my favorites. But a fast grower. Needs to be trimmed weekly.


----------



## DarioDario (Nov 8, 2008)

So is there any cons to putting your nano diffuser to your drilled intake? (By the looks of it I would say no)

Any more noise coming from your eheim? Does it burp all? I just got a 2217 and I'm weighing the options of doing this or a DIY inline with the nano diffuser. 

http://indiboi.com/journal/images/2009/01/imeridian_inline_diffuser-assembled_notape.jpg Let me know


----------



## MikeP_123 (Aug 31, 2008)

Your tank is just way too awesome. You should come ever and do mine


----------



## FastTimes (Oct 16, 2008)

im loving this tank, really like how the reds contrast the greens.


----------



## itstony (Jan 11, 2009)

those are some nice cam pics lol and i love the tank itself and how many different variety of plants there are.


----------



## EdTheEdge (Jan 25, 2007)

DarioDario said:


> So is there any cons to putting your nano diffuser to your drilled intake? (By the looks of it I would say no)
> 
> Any more noise coming from your eheim? Does it burp all? I just got a 2217 and I'm weighing the options of doing this or a DIY inline with the nano diffuser.
> 
> http://indiboi.com/journal/images/2009/01/imeridian_inline_diffuser-assembled_notape.jpg Let me know


Dario, there are many opinions on this. I inject co2 on the input side. But there are a lot of naysayers on this method. I haven't seen any detremintal effects. Indeed everything I put in there grows well.

If you use an inline diffuser on the output side then you will have zero problems.



MikeP_123 said:


> Your tank is just way too awesome. You should come ever and do mine


Yeah right! I barely have enough time to work on my tanks! LOL! Thanks for the comments though.



FastTimes said:


> im loving this tank, really like how the reds contrast the greens.


THanks! Me too! It's been my pride and glory for a couple of years now.....



itstony said:


> those are some nice cam pics lol and i love the tank itself and how many different variety of plants there are.


Thanks!
I have quite a few in there.... somewhere I have a list of the current plants. I post that list as soon as I can.


----------



## Pinto (Jan 23, 2009)

Your glosso so GREEN!!! Your tank looks so awesome and healthy!


----------



## EdTheEdge (Jan 25, 2007)

Pinto said:


> Your glosso so GREEN!!! Your tank looks so awesome and healthy!


Yeah and it needs a trim right about now! Thanks for the kind words!


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 1, 2008)

holy crap! how did i miss this this one? your tank is freakin' sweet!!!


----------



## EdTheEdge (Jan 25, 2007)

oldpunk78 said:


> holy crap! how did i miss this this one? your tank is freakin' sweet!!!


Thank you oldpunk! I have been following you threads also.....


----------



## Ashok (Dec 11, 2006)

Looks great!


----------



## vanscheck (Oct 6, 2009)

noticed you said....your co2 goes in to your eheim filter...how do you do that...im new to the planted tank world


----------



## davocean (Oct 11, 2009)

Nice tank!
That bed of glosso looks awesome, super clean.


----------



## Heatherdersh (Nov 4, 2009)

Goodness this is beautiful! I can only hope one day I can plant a tank that looks this good 

I love Cardinals. Something about their colors just looks so awesome in a planted tank.


----------



## EdTheEdge (Jan 25, 2007)

Ashok said:


> Looks great!


Thank you Ashok!



vanscheck said:


> noticed you said....your co2 goes in to your eheim filter...how do you do that...im new to the planted tank world


Vanscheck here is a Link of how I did it. There is a link in the post to a short video of how it works. Afterwhich I put on a foam prefilter.



davocean said:


> Nice tank!
> That bed of glosso looks awesome, super clean.


Yes I have had a lot of luck with glosso. But it is a lot of work too. It requires frequent "mowing"



Heatherdersh said:


> Goodness this is beautiful! I can only hope one day I can plant a tank that looks this good
> 
> I love Cardinals. Something about their colors just looks so awesome in a planted tank.


Heather your tank will mature very nicely. I am sure. You are off to a great start! Keep at it and before long it'll be world class.



**** *** *** *** *** *** *** *** *** *** *** *** *** *** *** *** *** *** *** ****​

This tank is currently going through a "transformation". Not really a rescape I just got rid of some plants that I got tired of and put in some plants that I wanted to try. I also thinned out the entire tank. It'll be a month or so until it is back to where I want it. But that's part of the fun in this hobby. Once it starts growing in I'll post a few pics.


----------



## EWUeagle (Oct 27, 2009)

This tank is definitely an inspiration to me still being new to planted tanks. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

It's been almost a YEAR since your last pics, Ed, we should start charging you fines for being so lax! :flick:


----------



## EdTheEdge (Jan 25, 2007)

EWUeagle said:


> This tank is definitely an inspiration to me still being new to planted tanks. Thank you for sharing.


Thanks Eagle!



lauraleellbp said:


> It's been almost a YEAR since your last pics, Ed, we should start charging you fines for being so lax! :flick:


LauraLee - unforunately the tank is not in "show mode" Maybe midweek next week I'll be brave enough to upload some pics. Over the past year or so I have been moving things around and trying different ferts and such. Everything is still growing fine. It just has that jungle overgrown feel to it that would not be very interesting to all the PROS on this forum. I have this weekend dedicated to work on this tank so we'll see what comes out of it.


----------



## NJAquaBarren (Sep 16, 2009)

Very nice Ed. Love the way you used Red plants in multiple locations. Looks great.


----------



## EdTheEdge (Jan 25, 2007)

​


----------



## EdTheEdge (Jan 25, 2007)

Deleted.


----------



## EdTheEdge (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## emmanuelchavez (Apr 20, 2008)

:thumbsup:

That looks pretty dang awesome!


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

just amazing i love it! great job!

if ur throwing plants away u can send them to me lol


----------



## EdTheEdge (Jan 25, 2007)

Just trying out different settings on my camera and PSP7.










Ugh Bladderwort


----------



## EdTheEdge (Jan 25, 2007)

emmanuelchavez said:


> :thumbsup:
> 
> That looks pretty dang awesome!


Thanks Emmanuel....that "plant" you sent me exploded in my tank! It grows to monster proportions! I believe it is L. Aromatica btw.



problemman said:


> just amazing i love it! great job!
> 
> if ur throwing plants away u can send them to me lol


Thanks Pman! I do thow a lot of clippings out.... it's sad.


----------



## EdTheEdge (Jan 25, 2007)

I think I am getting things dialed in a bit better...... 

Specs: 
Digital Elph 400
Monopod
Exposure -1⅓
AWB
ISO50
Superfine
Macro
Resizing to 640X480 at a compression ratio of 10.


----------



## EdTheEdge (Jan 25, 2007)

Sorry for what seems to be duplicate pictures....I am just experimenting with some different equipment and software. These are not ment to "show off" my tank.


----------



## emmanuelchavez (Apr 20, 2008)

I started to think it was L. Aromatica as well. Either ways, it was growing like a weed, and it was pretty big. I got rid of mine, too much maintenance with all the trimming; donated it to a local shop, well it was more of a trade. They thought it was nice of me to donate them, so they gave me some of what I was buying for free.  They kept selling it as p. stellatus, they were only down to a few stems out of about 40+ that I gave them. It was selling like hot cakes.


----------



## EdTheEdge (Jan 25, 2007)

emmanuelchavez said:


> I started to think it was L. Aromatica as well. Either ways, it was growing like a weed, and it was pretty big. I got rid of mine, too much maintenance with all the trimming; donated it to a local shop, well it was more of a trade. They thought it was nice of me to donate them, so they gave me some of what I was buying for free.  They kept selling it as p. stellatus, they were only down to a few stems out of about 40+ that I gave them. It was selling like hot cakes.


COOL! roud: I love mine and I ain't gettin' rid of it any time soon.


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

wow, this tank is simply STUNNING! I LOVE the jungle look it has too! beautiful!


----------



## EdTheEdge (Jan 25, 2007)

Hey Thanks Karackle!


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

whats going behind the rocks in the middle?


----------



## EdTheEdge (Jan 25, 2007)

problemman said:


> whats going behind the rocks in the middle?


I pulled all of my Blyxa and replanted some babies. They are just hanging out right now.....they take a while to getting started sometimes.


----------



## EdTheEdge (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## EdTheEdge (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## AkCrimson (Dec 17, 2009)

Gah it's simply gorgeous....I like lots of pictures so show off more! 

Journals like this make me wanna go high-tech lol...


----------



## EdTheEdge (Jan 25, 2007)

AkCrimson said:


> Gah it's simply gorgeous....I like lots of pictures so show off more!
> 
> Journals like this make me wanna go high-tech lol...


Thanks AkCrimson it has seen better days!


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

Better days?! Are you nuts?! :hihi: I think it looks stunningly beautiful as usual!!! roud:

And your photography skills are getting really good too!!!


----------



## EdTheEdge (Jan 25, 2007)

Karackle said:


> Better days?! Are you nuts?! :hihi: I think it looks stunningly beautiful as usual!!! roud:
> 
> And your photography skills are getting really good too!!!


Thanks! Always trying to do better!


----------



## EdTheEdge (Jan 25, 2007)

I can feel a major trim coming on....

Before:


----------



## EdTheEdge (Jan 25, 2007)

Just updated my stocking levels! I now have:

9 Bleeding Hearts
7 Glass Cats
3 Glass Fish
24 Cardinals
3 Male Guppies
1 Large and obnoxious SAE

I also added an extra Ecco 2232 that I had laying around for addtional flow.


----------



## Fat Guy (Nov 19, 2003)

very pretty


----------



## EdTheEdge (Jan 25, 2007)

Thanks Fat Guy!


----------



## EdTheEdge (Jan 25, 2007)

Two weeks no maintenance one week out of town....


----------



## StillLearning (Dec 29, 2009)

Ed very nice tank. I was wondering how long do you run your lights (4X96watts CF) for?? Do you start them all at once or do you do a noon burst? Also what kinda bulbs do you have in there 6500k and 10k??


----------



## EdTheEdge (Jan 25, 2007)

30 Gal water change, quick trim, good dose of ferts........


----------



## Chrisinator (Jun 5, 2008)

Amazing tank!


----------



## EdTheEdge (Jan 25, 2007)

StillLearning said:


> Ed very nice tank. I was wondering how long do you run your lights (4X96watts CF) for?? Do you start them all at once or do you do a noon burst? Also what kinda bulbs do you have in there 6500k and 10k??


Thanks.

I have been thorugh the complete cycle with the lights on this tank.

First I turned them all on/off at the same time.
Then I switched to turning them on/off in sequence
Then tried a noon burst
Currently I turn two on at 1300 off at 2030 hours and the other two on at 1730 off at 2030 - these are staggard... lamp 1 &3 then 2 & 4.

I will probably try some other configuration in the future..... but I get very little algae with the current times.


----------



## StillLearning (Dec 29, 2009)

Thank you very much.


----------



## Chrisinator (Jun 5, 2008)

I feel like you need a Fluval EDGE tank with your username.


----------



## EdTheEdge (Jan 25, 2007)

Thanks Chrisinator!


----------



## EdTheEdge (Jan 25, 2007)

Chrisinator said:


> I feel like you need a Fluval EDGE tank with your username.


LOL! Sometimes I think that too!


----------



## EdTheEdge (Jan 25, 2007)

A few more.... sorry for posting so many pictures. Kinda bored tonight.


----------



## Regloh (Jan 17, 2009)

Hey, don't apologize about posting pictures... thats what we want to see 

Your tank looks great!!!


----------



## EdTheEdge (Jan 25, 2007)

Regloh said:


> Hey, don't apologize about posting pictures... thats what we want to see
> 
> Your tank looks great!!!


Okie Dokie Regloh.... Thanks.


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

Regloh said:


> Hey, don't apologize about posting pictures... thats what we want to see
> 
> Your tank looks great!!!


definitely gotta agree with this! :biggrin: I'm a firm believer in the more the merrier for pictures (and gatherings of people ) 

Tank looks spectacular!


----------



## EdTheEdge (Jan 25, 2007)

Karackle said:


> definitely gotta agree with this! :biggrin: I'm a firm believer in the more the merrier for pictures (and gatherings of people )
> 
> Tank looks spectacular!



Thanks for checking in again Karackle!


----------



## DerCribben (Mar 15, 2011)

Looks like the pic links are broken. Would love to see your tanks!

Chris


----------

